# SV bags for large cuts?



## smoke83340 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi Gang, 
what kind of bag do you use for a large cut?  I may  do a brisket, that won't fit into a gallon ziploc.   Suggestions appreciated.  I do not have a vacuum sealer.
Thanks,
Adam
Wilsonville, OR


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 16, 2021)

I have 2.5 gal ziploc bags. But will still be too short for longer cuts like packer or rack of ribs without dividing.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sounds like a good chance to try new rubs and tactics, separate the point and flat mark the bags with what you put on keep track of time vs weight, I smoked 1 for 6 hours then SV for another 6 , worked out great imo.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Mar 16, 2021)

You could use a large non-reactive container covered with a lid or press-n-seal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2021)

If you have  a Vac sealer like the VacMaster pro380 you can get 15” rolls and make whatever length you need.

When I do corned beef I’ll separate the flat and point and put them in 2 gallon Vac pack bags to cure.
Lisa at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited can get you set up with everything you need.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 16, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you have a Vac sealer like the VacMaster pro380 you can get 15” rolls and make whatever length you need.


thats right where my mind went as well.  the vac seal bags in a roll are great!


----------

